# john boat/bass buggy



## Tucker (Jul 4, 2008)

want to trun a 14 foot john boat into a bass boat,deck, lazy boy recliners, we want comfort!
found some decent info on the net looking for other suggestions.


----------



## GregL (Sep 16, 2007)

As soon as I find an affordable "donor" boat, I'm going to do this:

http://www.myjonboat.com/

G


----------



## Tucker (Jul 4, 2008)

*10-4*

that's the best one I have found also.
check out youtube for john boat jet boat


----------



## GregL (Sep 16, 2007)

Maybe I'm just a little "off", but that actually looks like a good idea to me. Just needs a little refinement.

It does remind me of a joke though.

What's the last thing a ******* says before he dies?

"Hey y'all; watch this!"


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

ok dont laugh............comes complete with a troler motor and seat.

http://www.lovelandnet.com/toms-place/*******/*******%20bass%20boat.jpg


----------

